# News on T-Shirts



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Any News on these?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

no news is good news


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> no news is good news


Not really, no t-shirts haha!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

what tshirts are you after , your post is a bit cryptic


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you didn't.....


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

There's news on this one.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

UK Muscle I thought were on about doing some T-Shirts and wonded if there were any news on if they were going to do some?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> UK Muscle I thought were on about doing some T-Shirts and wonded if there were any news on if they were going to do some?


if you do a simple search (not hard to do) you will find all the info you need, including the last offical update that states the team is very busy with other life comitments and when there is more news they will let people know, but untill that time please dont make any more threads... :sneaky2:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The second that we're in a position to sell them we will let you know!

As @lxm has said, all info is in the multiple threads created about this. Trust me, we want these available as much as you guys. So please continue to be patient. 

Thread closed (as there's mulitple ones on this tpoic)


----------

